# Pax just caused at least $1k damage by puking all over the car



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

While I am still moping over death of my new car smell and door. 

I hope Uber will step up and make things right. 

I picked up two standford students who were drunk. One of them decided to puke all over the car while on the highway. The door on my brand new C-max both in and out are covered in vomit. Top the things off- the door trim on the C-max is actually fabric not rubber. Hence the door trim is now stained and covered in vomit that can't no longer be cleaned off. It smell like someone died and decomposed in my car. The door will have to be totally disassembled to remove the fabric trims. 

This is at least $1k in damage. The two rider tipped me $40. They are not going to get off that easily.

Also no matter how hard i try. The window will not stay clean anymore every time after rolling down.


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

Anyone interested in buying a slightly smelly C-Max energi? 

I paid over $33k for the car. It smells like dead body now. 

Come on Uber- why stop responding to my emails.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

I believe their max payout is $200. I never heard of anyone getting reimbursed more than that amount. Im sorry you had to endure this. We are all in this together. Hopefully Uber pays you the correct amount for thr damages.


----------



## tabner (Oct 14, 2014)

Your window won't stay clean because there is still vomit in the door. You need to take your door panel off asap and clean it real good. Then you can get to the inside of the door and clean real good in there. I had the same thing happen and was driving the next day. I did it myself so I could keep the $200.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

OMG that is so gross! Sorry that happened. There are barf bags at CVS. Some guys pack plastic grocery bags for the emergencies.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm sorry for you, dude, but this is an industry hazard. Happens to everybody and it's a big reason why cabs smell the way they do.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Don't let drunk people in your ****ing car. It ain't worth it.


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

I am at ford dealer looking at $900 repair bill. Uber would only pay me $100. I already spend more than that this morning to have car cleaned and detailed. The smell is still there.

Ford dealer has stated that the door trim has to be replaced as it is permanently stained. 

How do i file a claim against the passenger and Uber. Anyone has taken uber to court before?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Courageous said:


> OMG that is so gross! Sorry that happened. There are barf bags at CVS. Some guys pack plastic grocery bags for the emergencies.


When I used to work weekend nights, I always brought plastic bags for that purpose. Usually if I sensed someone was going to throw up, I'd just pull over to the side and let them out for a moment to barf.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

That's a damn shame.

Uber's expected to make $10 *Billion* this year and we're out here dealing with this crap making peanuts and destroying our cars.

The madness has to stop.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Good luck with trying to "compel" Uber to give you the pukers full name and contact info. You'll need a court order to get that information. Easier said then done.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Kripykreme said:


> While I am still moping over death of my new car smell and door.
> 
> I hope Uber will step up and make things right.
> 
> ...


Wtf are you doing driving a $33k car for Uber???


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Kripykreme said:


> I am at ford dealer looking at $900 repair bill. Uber would only pay me $100. I already spend more than that this morning to have car cleaned and detailed. The smell is still there.
> 
> Ford dealer has stated that the door trim has to be replaced as it is permanently stained.
> 
> How do i file a claim against the passenger and Uber. Anyone has taken uber to court before?


This is terrifying! I could not even look at the photos. Alright! Alright! I think I may have to convert over to day hours. I have been Blessed. However, one stinky group in PBC (the smell of sweat and too much yeast coming out of their pores) I picked up really late on my way back home from. They had just finished eating at IHOP. How people eat at places like these, explains why he thought he had to throw up. Their smell was so nauseating I had to have all 4 windows halfway down and sunroof open. I was trying to distract myself from throwing up. When I was slowing the car down to stop, he opened the door and did a sympathy vomit. It was so non manly. He wanted attention from his friends, the same attention you would get from your mom. It is like this scent makes the stomach want to throw up (if you ever smelled someone else's vomit bile, a natural trigger for most to throw up).

Now I know if they stink that bad, someone might throw up. Because there's been a few times I thought I wasn't going to make it with the windows down. One time I got on the freeway, with the windows down  And I am sure that guy knew he smelled bad, umm no he Stanked and rated me accordingly 

I have noticed it has a lot to do with the scents and how the stomach reacts to the scents. Make sure when you notice you have stinky drunks, you lower all the windows or turn the a/c on and blow it at face level to keep the scents away from their faces. Also, sometimes warmth or heat makes fluid sour in the stomach. Because obviously these people are mixing way too much stuff (hence why some people eat kosher). I always keep my car open as much as possible. It is less offensive to roll the windows down more if they were already cracked open 2 inches all around. I clean the seats through the night and if not the next day. If there's no other resolve, hit cancel.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> What would be your claim against Uber? You went onto their platform, they provided you a lead, you decided to pursue the lead and offer your services to the puker. The contract for the rendering of transportation services, from which the damages arose, is between you and the puker.
> 
> The puker is your only realistic counterparty. Try to preserve the waybill of that trip, you'll need it to compel Uber to divulge the puker's full name and contact info. The sum is small, so this will be a small claims court case. You'll need the court to get Uber to reveal the puker (they will not do it without cover from a court order, because otherwise they open themselves up to legal action from the puker who would have a claim that Uber violated privacy rules & regulations).
> 
> Once you've got the puker's name, it'll be standard small claims procedure: serve the puker, try to settle (small amount, may be willing to), if not be sure to appear in court because puker may likely fail to show and you get a default judgment.


This has to be the best solution, I would think? I mean someone caused major damage to his personal property. Small claims court has to be the way to go? Wouldn't this be like if someone was being negligent and caused damage to your home, you'd file a small claim against them if they refused to pay for damages?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Hmm...Not sure what part of my post you think is false. Maybe this??

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-revenue-projection-in-2015-2014-11


----------



## JOSE LOPEZ (Apr 23, 2015)

Yhea baby you got a really good case. Take Uber to court for 1 millon for damage in your car and 1 millon for post traumatic stress. A good lawyer will win this case for sure and you dont have to suffer anymore..


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> This is terrifying! I could not even look at the photos. Alright! Alright! I think I may have to convert over to day hours. I have been Blessed. However, one stinky group in PBC (the smell of sweat and too much yeast coming out of their pores) I picked up really late on my way back home from. They had just finished eating at IHOP. How people eat at places like these, explains why he thought he had to throw up. Their smell was so nauseating I had to have all 4 windows halfway down and sunroof open. I was trying to distract myself from throwing up. When I was slowing the car down to stop, he opened the door and did a sympathy vomit. It was so non manly. He wanted attention from his friends, the same attention you would get from your mom. It is like this scent makes the stomach want to throw up (if you ever smelled someone else's vomit bile, a natural trigger for most to throw up).
> 
> Now I know if they stink that bad, someone might throw up. Because there's been a few times I thought I wasn't going to make it with the windows down. One time I got on the freeway, with the windows down  And I am sure that guy knew he smelled bad, umm no he Stanked and rated me accordingly
> 
> I have noticed it has a lot to do with the scents and how the stomach reacts to the scents. Make sure when you notice you have stinky drunks, you lower all the windows or turn the a/c on and blow it at face level to keep the scents away from their faces. Also, sometimes warmth or heat makes fluid sour in the stomach. Because obviously these people are mixing way too much stuff (hence why some people eat kosher). I always keep my car open is much as possible. It is less offensive to roll the windows down more if they were already cracked open 2 inches all around. I clean the seats through the night and if not the next day. If there's not other resolve, hit cancel.


And this is the main reason I do about 80% of my driving in the day hours. 

I too, have been blessed with no pukers, and I have had drunks in the back seat, who by the grace of the good lord, didn't puke.

I feel bad for the original poster, and I hope he gets reimbursed for this mess!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> What would be your claim against Uber? You went onto their platform, they provided you a lead, you decided to pursue the lead and offer your services to the puker. The contract for the rendering of transportation services, from which the damages arose, is between you and the puker.
> 
> The puker is your only realistic counterparty. Try to preserve the waybill of that trip, you'll need it to compel Uber to divulge the puker's full name and contact info. The sum is small, so this will be a small claims court case. You'll need the court to get Uber to reveal the puker (they will not do it without cover from a court order, because otherwise they open themselves up to legal action from the puker who would have a claim that Uber violated privacy rules & regulations).
> 
> Once you've got the puker's name, it'll be standard small claims procedure: serve the puker, try to settle (small amount, may be willing to), if not be sure to appear in court because puker may likely fail to show and you get a default judgment.


Kripykreme, That is why you are an independent contractor. You are the one risking your neck and car, not Uber. This could be seen as a subset of the concerns of doing this kind of work with personal insurance, under the radar....... Similar kind of thing. You are on your own.

I hope it works out. This is exactly the reason to put money aside each shift, call it your "bond".


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Wow, UberGirlPBC, that was an exhaustive treatise on the subject of smells. I bet your car smells all nice all the time!
> 
> I think we underestimate how important scent is when people come into a confined space with you. Las Vegas casinos have the topic down to a science: their properties are perfumed to match the essence (sorry for the pun) of their brand. In the end, it's proven to prolong the stay of gamblers, and make them feel better (about losing money).
> Works same for us: I think if a pax sits in a car with a hint, just a hint, of a good smell, being stuck in traffic with the meter on is much less stressful than it'd otherwise be)


Oh that is such a good idea! Every time I walked into Mandalay Bay it smells like crumb doughnuts, no lie. If you come in from the valet, you can smell it. I am not sure a person about to vomit wants to smell crumb doughnuts or anything. But yes, I keep subtle scents. One is a scent I think "clean car". I saw a car dealer use it. I searched it on Amazon. A little blue disposable card you can put on you air vents.

All I know is when I smell that too much of yeast (alcohol + improper diet) escaping from their pores, my stomach...then you mix sweat...oh my poor tummy! As soon as the scent stops, no problem. I try my best to think of other things. I know it is mind over matter. I drop a few drops of peppermint oil on my floor mats, sometimes in the back. It is really strong so like a drop here or drop there. But maybe I will put some under my nose (kind of burns) when people stink? Hmm. I did that once in hot yoga. It got me through the session.

Well, if we're not mindful of all these things like you said dot dot dot


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Jose, post as much as you like. Landreas does not run this forum.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Well LAndreas if this makes you feel better. And who the **** are you to judge someones credibility?

"Uber will be netting about $2 billion on $10 billion gross revenue. "

And they can't give the guy $200.00 to pay for that disgusting mess.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Dude, you quit Ubering. Quit posting to this site!


He wasn't being helpful that's for certain. The OP will be a very helpful thread to new drivers.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Oh that is such a good idea! Every time I walked into Mandalay Bay it smells like crumb doughnuts, no lie. If you come in from the valet, you can smell it. I am not sure a person about to vomit wants to smell crumb doughnuts or anything. But yes, I keep subtle scents. One is a scent I think "clean car". I saw a car dealer use it. I searched it on Amazon. A little blue disposable card you can put on you air vents.
> 
> All I know is when I smell that too much of yeast (alcohol + improper diet) escaping from their pores, my stomach...then you mix sweat...oh my poor tummy! As soon as the scent stops, no problem. I try my best to think of other things. I know it is mind over matter. I drop a few drops of peppermint oil on my floor mats, sometimes in the back. It is really strong so like a drop here or drop there. But maybe I will put some under my nose (kind of burns) when people stink? Hmm. I did that once in hot yoga. It got me through the session.
> 
> Well, if we're not mindful of all these things like you said dot dot dot


Lemonade, spiked, would be bad too.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> Well LAndreas if this makes you feel better. And who the **** are you to judge someones credibility?
> 
> "Uber will be netting about $2 billion on $10 billion gross revenue. "
> 
> And they can't give the guy $200.00 to pay for that disgusting mess.


I think Landreas suffers from "grandeur delusion". She thinks she's the end all be all of this site.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Well LAndreas if this makes you feel better. And who the **** are you to judge someones credibility?
> 
> "Uber will be netting about $2 billion on $10 billion gross revenue. "
> 
> And they can't give the guy $200.00 to pay for that disgusting mess.


My beef would be that they wouldn't give me the proper info to take the pax to court.

Given the circumstance which is to understand that Uber does not have your back Here is what I would suggest in the future:

You call the police. The police collect the info, then you don't need to go through Uber. The person risks being cited for their behavior. What other choice is there?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> I'm still not reading the article you want me to waste my time on, but what you quote fits what I said, don't it: $10bn gross revenue, deduct 80% commissions to drivers like you and me, leaves Uber $2bn net revenue before their expenses. After expenses, Uber still operates at a loss. Look it up.


I haven't had time to look at the article myself...... They do have a giant "war chest" of 40+ billion in outside investment. Some people suggest they are a giant Ponzi scheme.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Jose, post as much as you like. Landreas does not run this forum.


It was a lame post. He is so pissed at Uber he then posts garbage. I know you have a hard on to follow up on LAndreas but I wouldn't encourage Jose to continue until he has a 10 day away period from driving. He is in "Mad Dog" mode right now with Uber.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

OCBob said:


> It was a lame post. He is so pissed at Uber he then posts garbage. I know you have a hard on to follow up on LAndreas but I wouldn't encourage Jose to continue until he has a 10 day away period from driving. He is in "Mad Dog" mode right now with Uber.


A lot of drivers and/or exdrivers were at one point or another in "mad dog" mode with uber. With all their rate cuts, and lies. Jose is no exception.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Oh that is such a good idea! Every time I walked into Mandalay Bay it smells like crumb doughnuts, no lie. If you come in from the valet, you can smell it. I am not sure a person about to vomit wants to smell crumb doughnuts or anything. But yes, I keep subtle scents. One is a scent I think "clean car". I saw a car dealer use it. I searched it on Amazon. A little blue disposable card you can put on you air vents.
> 
> All I know is when I smell that too much of yeast (alcohol + improper diet) escaping from their pores, my stomach...then you mix sweat...oh my poor tummy! As soon as the scent stops, no problem. I try my best to think of other things. I know it is mind over matter. I drop a few drops of peppermint oil on my floor mats, sometimes in the back. It is really strong so like a drop here or drop there. But maybe I will put some under my nose (kind of burns) when people stink? Hmm. I did that once in hot yoga. It got me through the session.
> 
> Well, if we're not mindful of all these things like you said dot dot dot


I'm going to Vegas at the end of July with a bunch of my friends. We were debating to go to the Mirage or Mandaley Bay. The Mirage won out. But, I'll go to the Mandaley Bay to see if I can smell crumb donuts.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

> Uber's expected to make $10 *Billion* this year and we're out here dealing with this crap making peanuts and destroying our cars.





LAndreas said:


> Teksaz
> Try posting things that are not obviously false. It'll help with your credibility, and with others taking your posts seriously.


I think his post was written in Craigslist Uber. i.e. make $100,000 per year driving your own car!

If so, then the actual amount "made" by Uber will be somewhere between -$10bn and $10bn.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Kripykreme said:


> I am at ford dealer looking at $900 repair bill. Uber would only pay me $100. I already spend more than that this morning to have car cleaned and detailed. The smell is still there.
> 
> Ford dealer has stated that the door trim has to be replaced as it is permanently stained.
> 
> How do i file a claim against the passenger and Uber. Anyone has taken uber to court before?


Uber was willing to release a passenger name for me before.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

dmiller227 said:


> I'm going to Vegas at the end of July with a bunch of my friends. We were debating to go to the Mirage or Mandaley Bay. The Mirage won out. But, I'll go to the Mandaley Bay to see if I can smell crumb donuts.


Ahaahahaa, Mirage is alright. Mandalay is better. Cosmo is even better. I used to always stay at Palazzo when it opened. Aria has nice rooms and still new, but they don't let you win. Cosmo the property over let's you win. Mandalay lets you win also. Go to spyonvegas.com to see what is going on when you're out there. Bellagio has the crumb doughnuts scent also. So sweet and intoxicating, yum!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> I don't think the "crumb donut" smell is the approved trade smell of the Mandalay. You may have had the misfortune to walk in behind a gaggle of Midwestern pensioners with a penchant for the free breakfast buffet, or some cops coming off break
> 
> I have a little pouch hidden in my center console that I dab some lavender oil on a couple of times per day. I had the oil to keep moths from eating my suits, but I found it works well with pax, too. And it's always the female riders who drop quick lines "oh, this car smells nice". Don't think guys care, or have the nose to notice..


LAndreas it smells like that 24 hours a day. If you go in through the valet area and the halls towards the elevators of "the Hotel" (supposedly better rooms but not compared to some of the newer hotels) and also in the halls towards the convention center.

Yes, lavender is a good one. I spray it after I spray a smudge (for people with negativity). The smudge smells like sage, so I spray, then air it out. Then I spray lavender afterwards (spiritual thing). The guys like the Coco lol (the coconut or vanilla scent) That's my Bath & Bodyworks, and well the girls like it too.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Being a guy, I prob lack the sensory ability that would have me know what crumb donut scent smells like. I thought you meant it as it not being a pleasant smell. I realize now it's actually a desirable smell (not that I could tell if you thumbed my nose in it). If you like it, then it's surely a carefully concocted scent commissioned by the casino, based on months of focus groups and testing.
> 
> Now, my lavender, that was previously only tested on moths..


Ahahahaha!


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

I was able to get another estimate from another dealer. Still ain't pretty. 

Expense so far-
3 car washes- I still can't get all of the vomit out of the clear coat. --$30
1 detail- interior still smells like vomit- $100 (exterior wash, carpet washed and seat cleaned).--- $100
Ford Dealer now quotes - $615.82 to disassemble the door, replace the window molding and channel).

Total expense- $745.82 all for a $32 ride.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Kripykreme said:


> I was able to get another estimate from another dealer. Still ain't pretty.
> 
> Expense so far-
> 3 car washes- I still can't get all of the vomit out of the clear coat. --$30
> ...


----------



## Rich95677 (Jan 14, 2015)

How about a comprehensive claim with your insurance? And go with the higher estimate. Then sue the pax, when uber gives you their information.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

dmiller227 said:


> And this is the main reason I do about 80% of my driving in the day hours.
> 
> I too, have been blessed with no pukers, and I have had drunks in the back seat, who by the grace of the good lord, didn't puke.
> 
> I feel bad for the original poster, and I hope he gets reimbursed for this mess!


The last time I got puked on was Tuesday. First time in a long time. It was about 5:30 pm. Guy and girl, regular customers, employees of the bar where I picked them up. The puke hit the back seat and even got a little on me, which is a first in fifteen years and counting. The woman's father had died that day. You just never know.

As a general rule, I don't bother with barf bags. If I think you are going to get sick, you aren't getting within fifteen feet of my taxi, asat. A few times I have gotten burned being the good samaritin, but 95% of the time, I never saw it coming. They flew under my radar.

Also........ This is case in point of why "If he gets sick he'll throw up out the window" is truly beyond stupid.

The OP needs to git the puke out. Ozmium I believe is a decent product at combatting fermenting funkitutde.


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

Why should i go through my insurance?

This happened while the passenger was in the car and i was taking them home. Uber insurance should cover this. 

I lost a half of a day from my day job. Uber should pay for my lost wages too.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Kripykreme said:


> While I am still moping over death of my new car smell and door.
> 
> I hope Uber will step up and make things right.
> 
> ...


It was your mistake by letting them in the car, puke is a nightmare to clean up, there is stomach acid that will destroy plastics or anything that it comes into contact with.


----------



## Rich95677 (Jan 14, 2015)

You should use your insurance, because as you can see Uber is not very responsive, you have a case against the pax and if you sue them you will win. Or maybe the passenger will just pay you and you do not have have to sue. Get a fair estimate, get things repaired/cleaned and go about your life. Life is too short to put too much time or thought into this. Sorry for you loss and puker, I have had one puker myself and it is not very much fun at all.


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

Uber won't respond anymore. $100 that is it.

Won't give me rider contact information. What should i do next?


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

I do uber as form to de-stress from my daily job. Also, it makes me feel good to be able to get people ho2349954me at odd hours. Prior to the puke incident. I took a young woman who was working late in fremont back to her home in SF. And I stayed to watch her get inside her home safely (per her request). I feel i was doing something good for the community. 

I am so pissed at Uber right now. This is ridiculous. May be i should go park my car with its vomit smell in front of their headquarters. This is really getting on my nerve.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Kripykreme said:


> I do uber as form to de-stress from my daily job. Also, it makes me feel good to be able to get people ho2349954me at odd hours. Prior to the puke incident. I took a young woman who was working late in fremont back to her home in SF. And I stayed to watch her get inside her home safely (per her request). I feel i was doing something good for the community.
> 
> I am so pissed at Uber right now. This is ridiculous. May be i should go park my car with its vomit smell in front of their headquarters. This is really getting on my nerve.


Maybe contact a legal clinic. Or maybe just take it to local bodyshop and let the Latin men take door panel off, even if you have to clean it and have them put it back on. They can do it ASAP. I imagine you are still driving this car, so go tomorrow


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

OCBob said:


> It was a lame post. He is so pissed at Uber he then posts garbage. I know you have a hard on to follow up on LAndreas but I wouldn't encourage Jose to continue until he has a 10 day away period from driving. He is in "Mad Dog" mode right now with Uber.


I agree about this it being a lame post and such. But a lot of drivers go thru that anger stage when they find out the truth about fuber. But who is pandreas to say who and who cannot post. That's backseat moderating at it's finest.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I agree about this it being a lame post and such. But a lot of drivers go thru that anger stage when they find out the truth about fuber. But who is pandreas to say who and who cannot post. That's backseat moderating at it's finest.


When he can let Uber go, he wants to be a Uber Forum moderator.


----------



## tabner (Oct 14, 2014)

Your pictures you posted looks like a minor incident. I have had 2 people vomit in my car in the year and a half working for Uber. I received $200 both times. Taking a door panel off is not complicated and is the only way to get the smell out. Both of my incidents were way worse than yours. I cleaned both as soon as I got home and I get compliments all the time that my car smells good.


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

Tabner- 

Its not that easy to clean. The windows trip is made of fabric. By the time I got home its already stained and can't be cleaned. I tried with all sort of cleaners. Even a professional detail service. All failed to remove the stain on the door trims. The door trims is in the inside of the window. Hence the smell remain in the car no matter how hard you cleaned. 

Both dealer i went to stated very clearly. The only way to solve this is to replace the trim pieces. Those are $190+ tax just for parts. Even if I can go to a cheap body shop to get lower labor rate. I am still looking at $400 just to replace the door trims. 

I am not being difficult here. But once the vomit acid get inside the fabric, its pretty much finished. Only replacement works.


----------



## tabner (Oct 14, 2014)

The inside of my door is fabric also, it is covered in fabric. I had puddles of vomit soaked into it. Maybe because I disassembled it as soon as I got home, I lucked out. A detail isn't as good as putting the whole door panel in the bathtub and scrubbing it like crazy.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Huberis said:


> The last time I got puked on was Tuesday. First time in a long time. It was about 5:30 pm. Guy and girl, regular customers, employees of the bar where I picked them up. The puke hit the back seat and even got a little on me, which is a first in fifteen years and counting. The woman's father had died that day. You just never know.
> 
> As a general rule, I don't bother with barf bags. If I think you are going to get sick, you aren't getting within fifteen feet of my taxi, asat. A few times I have gotten burned being the good samaritin, but 95% of the time, I never saw it coming. They flew under my radar.
> 
> ...


I had a puker but not in my car but my thought was to reject this guy but the girl, who herself and her boyfriend, was friends with this guy. I asked about his condition and she came back with it is Post Tramatic Syndrome and he is just having a tough time. The account holder stayed back since they had too many people but gave me a $5 spot to take him. About .4 miles away from his stop, we have to pull over and he is puking out the door. I was so pissed she lied to me but happy he made it out the door and no mess on my Friday Night. First time a tipper didn't get a 5 star but he is lucky I only deducted one star which should not have counted her lying about him not being drunk.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Kripykreme said:


> Tabner-
> 
> Its not that easy to clean. The windows trip is made of fabric. By the time I got home its already stained and can't be cleaned. I tried with all sort of cleaners. Even a professional detail service. All failed to remove the stain on the door trims. The door trims is in the inside of the window. Hence the smell remain in the car no matter how hard you cleaned.
> 
> ...


Go to ebay, you will find those parts cheaper.


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

I will go through the small claims court and put Uber as defendant and go from there.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

I feel for the OP. I really do. I understand the pain. It is devastating when your new car suffers a horrendous incident. It hurts and I know the feeling. I don't wish vomit upon any drivers cars...and I am rooting for the OP that he will find a viable fix soon and the smell will go away in due time. 

BUT...it is unrealistic to want Uber to cover the costs beyond what's stated in their contract. You can ask for an escalation and you will likely get the max $200. This is a very real reality of driving people around, definitely more so on late weekend nights. Please don't be naive going into this game.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

Kripykreme said:


> I will go through the small claims court and put Uber as defendant and go from there.


I don't know much about lawsuits and small claims, but this might work? If you file a small claims against uber, then someone from uber offices would be forced to show up in court to answer the claim. Since they probably don't want to be bothered, then they might be forced to hand over pukers info so he can be served...


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Nope. If he files with Uber as defendant, he'll just lose his filing fee. Not even a sympathetic judge can create a contractual relationship between him and Uber upon which his claim could be based. Uber didn't damage his property. Plain as that.


That sucks.


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

So what is my options then?

Go to Uber office and park my car in their office? I am very frustrated here.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Maybe some input from "Thehappytypist" might help. She is a csr that posts here on this forum.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> This is terrifying! I could not even look at the photos. Alright! Alright! I think I may have to convert over to day hours. I have been Blessed. However, one stinky group in PBC (the smell of sweat and too much yeast coming out of their pores) I picked up really late on my way back home from. They had just finished eating at IHOP. How people eat at places like these, explains why he thought he had to throw up. Their smell was so nauseating I had to have all 4 windows halfway down and sunroof open. I was trying to distract myself from throwing up. When I was slowing the car down to stop, he opened the door and did a sympathy vomit. It was so non manly. He wanted attention from his friends, the same attention you would get from your mom. It is like this scent makes the stomach want to throw up (if you ever smelled someone else's vomit bile, a natural trigger for most to throw up).
> 
> Now I know if they stink that bad, someone might throw up. Because there's been a few times I thought I wasn't going to make it with the windows down. One time I got on the freeway, with the windows down  And I am sure that guy knew he smelled bad, umm no he Stanked and rated me accordingly
> 
> I have noticed it has a lot to do with the scents and how the stomach reacts to the scents. Make sure when you notice you have stinky drunks, you lower all the windows or turn the a/c on and blow it at face level to keep the scents away from their faces. Also, sometimes warmth or heat makes fluid sour in the stomach. Because obviously these people are mixing way too much stuff (hence why some people eat kosher). I always keep my car open as much as possible. It is less offensive to roll the windows down more if they were already cracked open 2 inches all around. I clean the seats through the night and if not the next day. If there's no other resolve, hit cancel.


Its breakfast here, and I thank you from the cockles of my digestive system for such an incisive, descriptive piece of writing (not).

You not only had the visuals clearly framed in your writing, but the triggering of the olfactory senses could not be ignored.

Bravo! Now can you write about sweet perfumed Maidens, carrying flowers and wearing nothing but a smile - I need some balance from you!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I agree about this it being a lame post and such. But a lot of drivers go thru that anger stage when they find out the truth about fuber. But who is pandreas to say who and who cannot post. That's backseat moderating at it's finest.


Sounds like the stages of grief.

First is Denial. You deny the math and really think you're making money.

Second is Anger. Once you realize how badly Uber is screwing you over you get angry.

Third is Bargaining. You tell yourself, "If they'd just increase the rates.", "If they'd just allow in-app tipping." etc.

Fourth is Depression. You sit at home looking at your phone, dreading the idea of accepting a ping.

Fifth is Acceptance. You finally embrace the reality that the only people making money with Uber is Uber, and you delete the driver app and go on with your post-Uber life.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

OCBob said:


> I had a puker but not in my car but my thought was to reject this guy but the girl, who herself and her boyfriend, was friends with this guy. I asked about his condition and she came back with it is Post Tramatic Syndrome and he is just having a tough time. The account holder stayed back since they had too many people but gave me a $5 spot to take him. About .4 miles away from his stop, we have to pull over and he is puking out the door. I was so pissed she lied to me but happy he made it out the door and no mess on my Friday Night. First time a tipper didn't get a 5 star but he is lucky I only deducted one star which should not have counted her lying about him not being drunk.


I personally knew these people, so I have no reason to doubt their story. The guy who was escorting her home quickly paid me a hundred bucks, they got out and I shot to the nearest car wash.

Rarely do I every need to deal with lies or excuses because if I see someone being carried out, I am long gone. Another thing to wath out for and another reason to pul up with doors locked particularly with college students/drinkers, if they say "we are all ready to go, we are just trying to get are one friend together." I ask them a few questions. If they are in a bad way, I tell them they need to stay at the frat house, or wherever and puke it out there, get their shit together before traveling.

Funny enough, the last big puker I had who really got sick was a friend of the taxi company's owner's son if that makes sense. Some woman he went to high school with. She got sick and I stayed with her, got her home. Found her wallet like deal in the center of the pool of puke. That wound up in a sealed envelope with a nice note on it.........

Even with that one, I could have left her on the curb and I would have been OK.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Courageous said:


> OMG that is so gross! Sorry that happened. There are barf bags at CVS. Some guys pack plastic grocery bags for the emergencies.


^^^
What if the local CVS was burned down by rioters and looters?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Kripykreme said:


> Tabner-
> 
> Its not that easy to clean. The windows trip is made of fabric. By the time I got home its already stained and can't be cleaned. I tried with all sort of cleaners. Even a professional detail service. All failed to remove the stain on the door trims. The door trims is in the inside of the window. Hence the smell remain in the car no matter how hard you cleaned.
> 
> ...


Get an odor neutralizer such as cleaning products sold at pet stores that are used for dog urine, bile and crap. You can also use hydrogen peroxide and baking soda and soap. Google an enzymatic cleaner. Also needs to soak and then dry thoroughly. Good luck!


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Don't let drunk people in your ****ing car. It ain't worth it.


Good luck with that.
What happened to the OP could happen to any of us, any day. Whatever you think you're doing to avoid it, it won't work forever.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Get an odor neutralizer such as cleaning products sold at pet stores that are used for dog urine, bile and crap. You can also use hydrogen peroxide and baking soda and soap. Google an enzymatic cleaner. Also needs to soak and then dry thoroughly. Good luck!


^^^
Hydrogen peroxide makes fabric look like crap... almost worse than leaving the vomit 'in situ'. 
It will also destroy the foam underneath over the period of the next few months because it makes it more vulnerable to UV.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Hydrogen peroxide makes fabric look like crap... almost worse than leaving the vomit 'in situ'.
> It will also destroy the foam underneath over the period of the next few months because it makes it more vulnerable to UV.


Really, I guess the smell would be better but I've only used hydrogen peroxide on carpets, typically I use the stuff they sell at the stores for dog issues. Personally I only have cars with leather. I've never had a puker and I would google it or ask a detailer. Also vinegar sounds like it might hurt the foam based on what you are saying. So since you sound like you have experience uber doober, what say you?


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> What would be your claim against Uber? You went onto their platform, they provided you a lead, you decided to pursue the lead and offer your services to the puker. The contract for the rendering of transportation services, from which the damages arose, is between you and the puker.
> 
> The puker is your only realistic counterparty. Try to preserve the waybill of that trip, you'll need it to compel Uber to divulge the puker's full name and contact info. The sum is small, so this will be a small claims court case. You'll need the court to get Uber to reveal the puker (they will not do it without cover from a court order, because otherwise they open themselves up to legal action from the puker who would have a claim that Uber violated privacy rules & regulations).
> 
> Once you've got the puker's name, it'll be standard small claims procedure: serve the puker, try to settle (small amount, may be willing to), if not be sure to appear in court because puker may likely fail to show and you get a default judgment.


I think there is a legal case against uber because if they are going to use deactivation as a penalty for a low acceptance rate then they are partially responsible for the people you are required to pickup.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Years ago I worked for a small airline in CA that flew 8 passenger planes to Mammoth. There is some churning air between Burbank and Mammoth due to the mountains. I noticed once one PAX barfed in the bag, pretty soon another would barf. It was the cascade effect caused by the smell. Bad JuJu Buana


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

Trust me. I already used pet pee cleaner. The stink is still there. I had all over the trim and cleaned it from 2:30 am to 5 am. Before have to sleep.

Nothing can get rid of that fermented vomit smell. 

In case you guys are wondering what kind of trim. It's like the trunk carpet lining. The c-max interior molding and trim is made up like the carpet lining in the trunk. Once it stained its in there forever. You can clean the surface but the stench is still there.

There is a community event tomorrow. I will bring my bill, print tons of large pictures of the damage, and hopefully I will have the stench old trims. I will bring it to community event that Uber is hosting and see how they handle the situation.

No one should be out $750 because of Uber issue. You can't decline rides because of deactivation threats. You don't have a choice. Uber has to pay up one way or another.

They have insurance to cover incidental damage to the car. Passenger damaged my car and Uber insurance should take care of it. Not just hide under the rug.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Kripykreme said:


> Trust me. I already used pet pee cleaner. The stink is still there. I had all over the trim and cleaned it from 2:30 am to 5 am. Before have to sleep.
> 
> Nothing can get rid of that fermented vomit smell.
> 
> ...


Good luck man. I hope you can get them to gag.... Not that the folks at a community event will be able to do anything, but at least other drivers will get to see what can happen.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Really, I guess the smell would be better but I've only used hydrogen peroxide on carpets, typically I use the stuff they sell at the stores for dog issues. Personally I only have cars with leather. I've never had a puker and I would google it or ask a detailer. Also vinegar sounds like it might hurt the foam based on what you are saying. So since you sound like you have experience uber doober, what say you?


^^^
Well... haha. 
The only experience that I've had with pukers in my car was with one dog that I had. 
That car had leather too (Jaguar) with leather on the tops of the door panels and wood right below the sill. 
I remember that I immediately stopped and got out the paper towels from the trunk and wiped it all off and used Windex to clean up the rest, but right on the area of where the vomit hit the leather, after a month or so the leather kind or "rippled" up. 
Not really badly but it was noticeable. 
Seat leather wasn't affected. 
I used a hair dryer to smoothe out the wrinkles a few months later and several applications of Leatherique which all Ferrari dealers used to sell. It's online too. 
The stomach acids did a number on the varnish (or whatever they use on the wood) but I just pried it off and refinished it myself with ultra-gloss deck spar. 
Carpets seem to be a lot more resilient. 
For fabric, I think that Blue Coral is about the best... just let it sit there after lightly rubbing it in with a cloth without dye or soft brush and then wisk broom it off after it drys. Second application might be needed. 
I used to use it a lot in my vans when people would get in with french fries and drop ketchup, mustard etc. (Wendy's)

I'm just glad that vomit doesn't show up on the CarFax.

By the way... there's something that's been out for a few years now and they use it on those "water resistant" smart phones. 
It's a nano-coating that you can actually buy and it's ten times better than Scotchguard and lasts years on permeable surfaces like fabrics, and even brick walls, shoes, clothing, etc. 
Google it. Nano Coating. It's amazing stuff. I'll try to find a link and post it. 
Apparently it can even be used on car paint but only if it's brand new. 
Even some videos on youtube.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Years ago I worked for a small airline in CA that flew 8 passenger planes to Mammoth. There is some churning air between Burbank and Mammoth due to the mountains. I noticed once one PAX barfed in the bag, pretty soon another would barf. It was the cascade effect caused by the smell. Bad JuJu Buana


^^^
LOL!!!
Kinda like when one person yawns...


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Really, I guess the smell would be better but I've only used hydrogen peroxide on carpets, typically I use the stuff they sell at the stores for dog issues. Personally I only have cars with leather. I've never had a puker and I would google it or ask a detailer. Also vinegar sounds like it might hurt the foam based on what you are saying. So since you sound like you have experience uber doober, what say you?


^^^
One more thing...
Even though I've read something about silicone being detrimental to leather in the long run, like heavy concentrations of silicone in Lexol, I have used Pledge on my leather and passengers seem to love it. 
Regular Pledge seems to bring out the smell of the leather, and everybody seems to like the smell of Lemon Pledge when used on seats and door panels but not on the dash unless you like the reflective glare. 
Makes it super easy to slide across the seat to get to the opposite door.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> One more thing...
> Even though I've read something about silicone being detrimental to leather in the long run, like heavy concentrations of silicone in Lexol, I have used Pledge on my leather and passengers seem to love it.
> Regular Pledge seems to bring out the smell of the leather, and everybody seems to like the smell of Lemon Pledge when used on seats and door panels but not on the dash unless you like the reflective glare.
> Makes it super easy to slide across the seat to get to the opposite door.


Really pledge?? I wouldn't want to get in with my white suit and sit on your seats! I'm only used to cleaning dog bile on carpet- on occasion when I don't get the dog to the door in time and they hit the area rug. Blot it first, spray carpet cleaner for dogs, blot,repeat until stain is removed. And bile is stinky and yellow. Never had a problem but I guess a car might be quite different. There has to be a chemical/enzyme for vomit. This is 2015!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Good luck with that.
> What happened to the OP could happen to any of us, any day. Whatever you think you're doing to avoid it, it won't work forever.


Incoherent, slurring, bumped their head on your window, pulled on your doorhandle and fell back on the curb, can't confirm (or even know) their own name, ***** the bi-sexual couple just had sex with still has the over 21 wristband on and passed out on the curb while they're giving you her address, broken heels and puke ALREADY on their eyelashes......

Where the **** do you drive for Uber? Alabama or Mayberry?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

A


LAndreas said:


> You're not really listening to what advice you've been getting. Uber can't divulge the full rider information unless you provide proof that you're entitled to it. You'll need a subpoena. Go through police (file a belated police report, if necessary, and stay on the officer/detective who'll get assigned to your case. He/she can make it happen for you). Other avenue is the court system. This is a small claims court case by the amount you'll be litigating over, so get a subpoena through the court system. Uber's not your enemy on this, they won't fight you when you show up with the proper papers.
> 
> Alternatively, once you've progressed through the grief stage (and hopefully, posting here helps), you could also consider writing the money off. You were unlucky that it cost you this much to learn about pukers (and to, from here on out, have strategies in place to deal with the risk).
> Don't get fleeced by dealers. Like the other poster said, take it to some off brand shop, or the Hispanic mechanic near your back alley. Those guys can get it done for half the price, if necessary with aftermarket parts.


A rider threatened me via text on Christmas Eve in downtown $Hitcago. I called to verify his drunken/cocaine pinpoint as the streets were barren and he immediately responded the usual "I'll be right out!!!!". Oh......K then, bad boy. Then cancelled and pinged again. Then called!

You should have seen the text messages and heard the 7 voicemails he left. He's "gonna find me".

The Ashleigh from Uber called and told me to give her a screenshot of the texts but I told her it's MF Christmas Eve, I just ordered a carry-out from one of Andersonville's (one of the 7 "hottest neighborhoods in the nation") only open hot dog/organic pizza stand and I'm leaving Uber behind for the week. Uber CSR was ready to help me file a police report but.......I decided let that miserable unemployed old *** "artist"/Uber rider to sleep off his misery.

I traced his name from the waybill. He's a comic book "artist" 2 blocks away from my own home. LinkedIn is great!

Want his address? Wanna "find" HIM for me?


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Kripykreme said:


> Anyone interested in buying a slightly smelly C-Max energi?
> 
> I paid over $33k for the car. It smells like dead body now.
> 
> Come on Uber- why stop responding to my emails.


Uber wouldn't even fully reimburse me for a $160 clean up job. What makes you believe they'll even come close to reimbursing you for this?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Huberis said:


> My beef would be that they wouldn't give me the proper info to take the pax to court.
> Given the circumstance which is to understand that Uber does not have your back Here is what I would suggest in the future:
> You call the police. The police collect the info, then you don't need to go through Uber. The person risks being cited for their behavior. What other choice is there?


I'm curious what the charge would be?
I once spoke to the police about this kind of thing and they basically said the rider did not break any law, so there is nothing to charge them with.
I'm like.. why not consider it vandalism, destruction of property, or even something similar to graffiti (using puke as a palette?)...
He said it's just a risk that comes with the territory. All cabs have to deal with it.

I just shook my head...
So if someone does this to my home or office, I could charge them with one of those... but if I drive a car for hire, I'm ass out.
**** that.

I guess the lesson is to either quit driving drunks or seal every inch of your car in a layer of protective plastic... interior lamination?

I personally want to design a driver activated system that would be similar to the drop down air masks in an airplane, except instead of masks, the face-hugger from Alien plants itself on their face... then they are ejected out the side of the vehicle... a bit severe, but it would make my night each time I deployed one.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ive learned many years ago that cleaning puke is pointless. You have to throw away carpet and everything in the car that puke has come in contact with.
Find an attorney who will fight for you and file a small claims court lawsuit against the puker.

In DC, MD, VA tri state area, i get a magazine every 6 month for top rated attorneys in their field, i suggest you look for similar print in your state.

When you find a qualified litigator, he/she should ask for at least $5k. All new parts for your vehicle plus attorneys expenses. Dont bother cleaning, you need to replace EVERYTHING with new parts; carpet, glass, screws, window, etc etc.

Let attorney know, that do to this incident, you have lost magnificent income and unable to work do vehicle damage. And do to "puke" damages, you have developed allergies that forced you to see a doctor. Dont forget punitive damages.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Kripykreme : Have you been following the advice from several posters here?

*1) Since Uber isn't volunteering the PAX information, then you need to force this by going to the police (the longer you delay this, you run the risk of this no longer being an option).*
- Why haven't you done this yet?

*2) Once you have received the order to serve Uber to get PAX info, you can then contact Uber with to get the PAX info.*

*3) Once you have PAX info. Contact PAX and communicate to them the issue and that "the only way to remove stain/smell is to .......... which will cost ........ Are you willing to reemburse me for this?"*

4) *If you can't get ahold of PAX or you are not satisfied with their response, go get the work done to resolve the issue with your car and keep invoice/receipt.*

*5) File a small claims suit against the PAX*

If you believe the above is too much work or do not have time for that, then you simply need to eat the cost of the repairs and move on! Anything else discussed here is just sidetracking the issue/venting.

*It appears like you are looking for a Dr. Phil solution, when you should be seeking Judge Judy.* You have the tools to get done what needs to be done, the ball is in your court.

djino
"</end thread>"


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> I'm curious what the charge would be?
> I once spoke to the police about this kind of thing and they basically said the rider did not break any law, so there is nothing to charge them with.
> I'm like.. why not consider it vandalism, destruction of property, or even something similar to graffiti (using puke as a palette?)...
> He said it's just a risk that comes with the territory. All cabs have to deal with it.
> ...


Drunk and disorderly. Theft of services too I believe. I have had officers cite pax for it. I even had a pax who wound up charged with criminal trespass who refused to get out of the car once. I have had zero trouble getting help from the police.

Now I will say the difference is that I am a taxi driver. I collect 100 on the spot. I only call if I am unable to collect the money then and there, or if there is some additional problem with the pax, such as they aren't able to walk, became violent etc.

Worse come to worst, even if the police don't feel they are able to charge or fine the pax, damage was done. You should most certainly be able to have an officer take a look, write a report and get names should you need to take them to small claims.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Drunk and disorderly. Theft of services too I believe. I have had officers cite pax for it. I even had a pax who wound up charged with criminal trespass who refused to get out of the car once. s.


Well sure.. drunk and disorderly, public intoxication, etc... but nothing about the damage caused to the vehicle.
Theft of services (maybe if they did not pay.. but payment is through Uber.. so.. not likely)
Criminal trespass, sure if they refuse to go... but again.. not the case described.

So yeah, you hope the police will write a report taking the person's full name, so you can follow up in small claims.
But unless they can charge him with SOMETHING, I don't see them wanting to write a report. You know? 
Uber will not release details of the PAX without a warrant.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Well sure.. drunk and disorderly, public intoxication, etc... but nothing about the damage caused to the vehicle.
> Theft of services (maybe if they did not pay.. but payment is through Uber.. so.. not likely)
> Criminal trespass, sure if they refuse to go... but again.. not the case described.
> 
> ...


I'm not even an Uber driver, I drive taxi. What it takes for me to make this right is a little bit different.

I charge $100 on the spot if you get sick. I tell them that before we leave if I have any clue they are going to get sick. Usually I refuse people who look like trouble. I get paid directly from the pax, so I do realize the situation is different. All I can tell you is for various reasons I have had good luck calling the police in.

Generally, When I can I avoid making deals with a customer. An example for me, which doesn't apply to an Uber driver, would be a pax with no money at the end of a trip. The closest thing you might get to this is if you take someone to a destination where a friend used their app to book the ride and cancelled. Anyway, If I make an arrangements with the person to pay me within the next week, I get their info and plan for a payment at a later day: I'm screwed. If they don't pay, I go to small claims court. It's better to call the police in then and let it be a theft of services issue.

In the instance of the OP: damage has been done to your car. It is analogous to having been in an accident with this person, the difference being, your car collided with their vomit and not their car. They did damage to your car. Police are routinely called to the scene of an accident to sort out damages and take down names etc.

It would serve to protect both parties.

I realize a bunch of my examples were a bit specific and not quite a match. I shared them, because I consider this kind of issue to be part of a large family of troubles that face a livery driver. They are all the same, yet each one has its own little differences that can leave you scratching your head.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

KeJorn: The bottom line is that an Uber driver is driving their own car and is the one taking the risk. Uber can't be relied to help beyond a specific threshold. When in doubt, or fear of unusual damage, a driver needs to quickly take the bull by the horns and create a course of action that probably doesn't figure Uber in the equation.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Huberis said:


> KeJorn: The bottom line is that an Uber driver is driving their own car and is the one taking the risk. Uber can't be relied to help beyond a specific threshold. When in doubt, or fear of unusual damage, a driver needs to quickly take the bull by the horns and create a course of action that probably doesn't figure Uber in the equation.


As independent contractors, one would think we should be able to charge the appropriate cleaning fee without going through Uber. 
But since that is not the case and Uber acts as a limited moderator, we're stuck and have to do more work for a similar outcome.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> Well LAndreas if this makes you feel better. And who the **** are you to judge someones credibility?
> 
> "Uber will be netting about $2 billion on $10 billion gross revenue. "
> 
> And they can't give the guy $200.00 to pay for that disgusting mess.


Business Insider was referring to net revenue of $2bn ($10bn gross revenue - $8bn to drivers = $2bn net revenue). This is not the same as net profit - to arrive at that figure, all its operating costs must be subtracted.

Uber is probably operating at close to zero profit or running at a loss at present.

Anyway, obviously Uber should either debit the customers's card for the $1,000 cost of repairs or, at the very least, give the driver the pax' contact details so that he can sue for the money owed.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> As independent contractors, one would think we should be able to charge the appropriate cleaning fee without going through Uber.
> But since that is not the case and Uber acts as a limited moderator, we're stuck and have to do more work for a similar outcome.


I agree with you. All the more reason to bring in the police if you believe there was extensive damage. You treat it as an accident which to a degree it is.

I have never had a huge issue with puke really and truly screwing up a car. not to the extent of what the OP suggests. That is the difference between leasing a taxi and using your own car. If I get a puker, it's off to the races: I'm 10-7, I collect and jet to the car wash. If need be, I buy a bottle of Ozmium.

Personally, in a sense, I think it is silly to expect a pax to pay to have fabric replaced for example. Welcome to the real world. Travis has spent so much time and energy demonizing the dirty stinky taxis on our 'merican streets. Stains don't stink, they just look bad. Get over it and deal with it. The fact that Uber wont charge the pax a proper fee to have the car redone and made perfect suggests it is incumbent upon the driver to maintain the illusion of the pristine UberX car....... Give me a break.

In my opinion, the guy should take the door apart, clean the puke and be done. The taxi company I driver for has a mechanic for that. He should have a mechanic online for such emergencies anyway. This puking incident could be a blessing: it is a wake up call, you have put your car on the chopping block to make an extra buck. It could have been far worse.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm not sure I'd be much help here. This would be a case I would send up to a manager to look at since the max a CSR can give is $200 for a cleaning fee or $250 for damage fee (which is what this would be considered due to the severity). If you drive Black or SUV then you'll have to go through your own insurance. If you do uberX/XL/etc then hang in there for word from management. Yeah, it can take a while, they're usually swamped.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

KrispyKreme, I'm sorry to read about the damage to your vehicle and especially the problem with the lingering odor. My only suggestion is to try this remedy, which worked one time for me.
Place a shallow bowl or saucer on the rear floor and fill it with straight ammonia. Leave the car closed up tight at least overnight, then open the windows and drive around to blow the ammonia smell out. (Remove the bowl first!) It might take a couple of treatments. I was only dealing with vomit on the carpet and this method did the trick. Your door situation may prove more difficult, and you will still need to replace the trim due to the stain, but at least it might help with the odor.
In one of your posts you mentioned the clear coat causing the odor to last. Clear coat usually refers to the paint finish on the outside of the car. Just wondering what you meant?
Good luck.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Kripykreme said:


> I do uber as form to de-stress from my daily job. Also, it makes me feel good to be able to get people ho2349954me at odd hours. Prior to the puke incident. I took a young woman who was working late in fremont back to her home in SF. And I stayed to watch her get inside her home safely (per her request). I feel i was doing something good for the community.
> 
> I am so pissed at Uber right now. This is ridiculous. May be i should go park my car with its vomit smell in front of their headquarters. This is really getting on my nerve.


POST # 53 / Kripykreme: Bostonian
Bison takes note of
Your Mentioning #[F]Uber's HQ (@ 1455
Market Street S.F.) You ALWAYS have the
Option of Lassoing an Employee before/
after Filing Small Claims to get PAX info
(1st).

I believe the Official Limit is $250
ONLY AFTER submission of Multiple
Photos and Receipts marked "Paid".

Rich95677 has a Point about Compre-
hensive Insurance covering this, but
You risk having Your Policy Cancelled
for #[F]Ubering. Getting PAX info is KEY!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Oh that is such a good idea! Every time I walked into Mandalay Bay it smells like crumb doughnuts, no lie. If you come in from the valet, you can smell it. I am not sure a person about to vomit wants to smell crumb doughnuts or anything. But yes, I keep subtle scents. One is a scent I think "clean car". I saw a car dealer use it. I searched it on Amazon. A little blue disposable card you can put on you air vents.
> 
> All I know is when I smell that too much of yeast (alcohol + improper diet) escaping from their pores, my stomach...then you mix sweat...oh my poor tummy! As soon as the scent stops, no problem. I try my best to think of other things. I know it is mind over matter. I drop a few drops of peppermint oil on my floor mats, sometimes in the back. It is really strong so like a drop here or drop there. But maybe I will put some under my nose (kind of burns) when people stink? Hmm. I did that once in hot yoga. It got me through the session.
> 
> Well, if we're not mindful of all these things like you said dot dot dot


There was a guy who jumped in my car after smoking a cigarette.... Needless to say, I wasn't happy about it, but it was a 2.5 surge, so I didn't cancel. That smell was not the beast that hit me, it was the WORST CASE of body odor I ever smelled... It was supposed to be a 10 minute ride, but I made it in 6.... Worst of all, he was heading into a Hooters restaurant. I felt bad for those people.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

God forbid.... If I see a drunk doing some heavy breathing and ready to puke, I don't give a rats ass where I am.... My hazards come on and I stop and tell em to open the door and don't dare make a mess in my truck. Traffic can wait and cops can come. I don't care.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> Yhea baby you got a really good case. Take Uber to court for 1 millon for damage in your car and 1 millon for post traumatic stress. A good lawyer will win this case for sure and you dont have to suffer anymore..


POST # 20 /JOSE LOPEZ : Unwarranted Negativity forced Bison
to Examine the Captioned Avatar.
With YOUR Sarcastic Posts, a Change to
"Cabeza Gorda y Pingo" would be con-
siderably more accurate.

(Larousse defines "pingo" as "good-for-nothing".)


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Huberis said:


> My beef would be that they wouldn't give me the proper info to take the pax to court.
> 
> Given the circumstance which is to understand that Uber does not have your back Here is what I would suggest in the future:
> 
> You call the police. The police collect the info, then you don't need to go through Uber. The person risks being cited for their behavior. What other choice is there?


POST # 32 /Huberis : Excellent thought
Keystone Stater! Especially
if Kripykreme was able to Convince
LEOs that PAX were uncooperative after
Causing Damage. Acceptance of their $40
could be seen as "Offer and Acceptance"
voiding Further Liability. Again, getting
PAX info is KEY.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 32 /Huberis : Excellent thought
> Keystone Stater! Especially
> if Kripykreme was able to Convince
> LEOs that PAX were uncooperative after
> ...


Thank you sir. It is key. Considering the dynamic, I suppose you treat it like an accident. "Officer, I am going intend to get an estimate on Monday for the damages, would you give me your card with contact info so I can share the estimate with the other party? They may need to involve their insurance."

The officer may refuse, the officer may think you are brilliant.......


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> KrispyKreme, I'm sorry to read about the damage to your vehicle and especially the problem with the lingering odor. My only suggestion is to try this remedy, which worked one time for me.
> Place a shallow bowl or saucer on the rear floor and fill it with straight ammonia. Leave the car closed up tight at least overnight, then open the windows and drive around to blow the ammonia smell out. (Remove the bowl first!) It might take a couple of treatments. I was only dealing with vomit on the carpet and this method did the trick. Your door situation may prove more difficult, and you will still need to replace the trim due to the stain, but at least it might help with the odor.
> In one of your posts you mentioned the clear coat causing the odor to last. Clear coat usually refers to the paint finish on the outside of the car. Just wondering what you meant?
> Good luck.


POST # 101 /@OlderChauffeur : "Ammonia
Partners" to the Rescue. Thanks O.C.!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Uber needs to come the **** off this $100 - $200 shit! Nobody will touch bodily fluids for $100. Few will do it for $200. This is unacceptable.

Once, I'm ashamed to admit, I spent an evening puking next to the limo while my friends went to the bar. (I was 21.) When everyone was ready to go, the driver told me it would be $350 if i puked inside the limo. (I didn't.) This was 12 years ago. Adjust for inflation! $100 is absolute bullshit.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> This is terrifying! I could not even look at the photos. Alright! Alright! I think I may have to convert over to day hours. I have been Blessed. However, one stinky group in PBC (the smell of sweat and too much yeast coming out of their pores) I picked up really late on my way back home from. They had just finished eating at IHOP. How people eat at places like these, explains why he thought he had to throw up. Their smell was so nauseating I had to have all 4 windows halfway down and sunroof open. I was trying to distract myself from throwing up. When I was slowing the car down to stop, he opened the door and did a sympathy vomit. It was so non manly. He wanted attention from his friends, the same attention you would get from your mom. It is like this scent makes the stomach want to throw up (if you ever smelled someone else's vomit bile, a natural trigger for most to throw up).
> 
> Now I know if they stink that bad, someone might throw up. Because there's been a few times I thought I wasn't going to make it with the windows down. One time I got on the freeway, with the windows down  And I am sure that guy knew he smelled bad, umm no he Stanked and rated me accordingly
> 
> I have noticed it has a lot to do with the scents and how the stomach reacts to the scents. Make sure when you notice you have stinky drunks, you lower all the windows or turn the a/c on and blow it at face level to keep the scents away from their faces. Also, sometimes warmth or heat makes fluid sour in the stomach. Because obviously these people are mixing way too much stuff (hence why some people eat kosher). I always keep my car open as much as possible. It is less offensive to roll the windows down more if they were already cracked open 2 inches all around. I clean the seats through the night and if not the next day. If there's no other resolve, hit cancel.


I wonder if Uber would give you the $200 cleaning fee if pax made you throw up in your own car, lol. Don't drive at night. Eliminates 99% of these. There are still some 1%ers at 5 a.m. That's always a joy.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 53 / Kripykreme: Bostonian
> Bison takes note of
> Your Mentioning #[F]Uber's HQ (@ 1455
> Market Street S.F.) You ALWAYS have the
> ...


This gave me an idea...since Uber isn't so forthcoming with info they should give us when needed for criminal and civil claims. If you know where he lives, sue him at that address as (Real First Name) Doe and then serve him. You will have subpoena power to get other information at that point. Small claims as described above (eta: by LAndreas) is the correct process. This is how to do it when you don't know the party's full name.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Uber needs to come the **** off this $100 - $200 shit! Nobody will touch bodily fluids for $100. Few will do it for $200. This is unacceptable.
> 
> Once, I'm ashamed to admit, I spent an evening puking next to the limo while my friends went to the bar. (I was 21.) When everyone was ready to go, the driver told me it would be $350 if i puked inside the limo. (I didn't.) This was 12 years ago. Adjust for inflation! $100 is absolute bullshit.


My very rough estimate of a limo cleaning fee adjusted for inflation would be at minimum $600 today. Then again...I could be totally off on this.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> This gave me an idea...since Uber isn't so forthcoming with info they should give us when needed for criminal and civil claims. If you know where he lives, sue him at that address as (Real First Name) Doe and then serve him. You will have subpoena power to get other information at that point. Small claims as described above is the correct process. This is how to do it when you don't know the party's full name.


POST #111 / CityGirl : Bison hastens to
Add: "...and that's Why You're my Favorite
Female San Diegan!" This is Perfect, so
long as @Cripykreme HAS the Legal Add-
ress of "Puker & Pal". Thank You!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> Yhea baby you got a really good case. Take Uber to court for 1 millon for damage in your car and 1 millon for post traumatic stress. A good lawyer will win this case for sure and you dont have to suffer anymore..


for a million bucks, a pax could puke all they in it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> This is terrifying! I could not even look at the photos. Alright! Alright! I think I may have to convert over to day hours. I have been Blessed. However, one stinky group in PBC (the smell of sweat and too much yeast coming out of their pores) I picked up really late on my way back home from. They had just finished eating at IHOP. How people eat at places like these, explains why he thought he had to throw up. Their smell was so nauseating I had to have all 4 windows halfway down and sunroof open. I was trying to distract myself from throwing up. When I was slowing the car down to stop, he opened the door and did a sympathy vomit. It was so non manly. He wanted attention from his friends, the same attention you would get from your mom. It is like this scent makes the stomach want to throw up (if you ever smelled someone else's vomit bile, a natural trigger for most to throw up).
> 
> Now I know if they stink that bad, someone might throw up. Because there's been a few times I thought I wasn't going to make it with the windows down. One time I got on the freeway, with the windows down  And I am sure that guy knew he smelled bad, umm no he Stanked and rated me accordingly
> 
> I have noticed it has a lot to do with the scents and how the stomach reacts to the scents. Make sure when you notice you have stinky drunks, you lower all the windows or turn the a/c on and blow it at face level to keep the scents away from their faces. Also, sometimes warmth or heat makes fluid sour in the stomach. Because obviously these people are mixing way too much stuff (hence why some people eat kosher). I always keep my car open as much as possible. It is less offensive to roll the windows down more if they were already cracked open 2 inches all around. I clean the seats through the night and if not the next day. If there's no other resolve, hit cancel.


Vomiting at the smell of vomit is theoretically a survival mechanism. As a caveman you probably all ate the same food at the same time. If it was bad or poisonous and made one person sick it was better to have everyone immediately empty their stomachs.

Same for bad smells. Much of taste is smell. Why you hold your nose to take nasty medicine. If something smells bad it often is bad.

Good tip on opening windows so pax don't vomit and not just do you're not smelling it. I'll remember that.

As far as puke bags I have ones with already held open tops which are much easier to use than "bags". I have the tops hanging out of the seat backs and the front pax door at night and point them out. Been lucky so far. 2 have puked upon exiting but none in car so far.

Also this brings up a point: anytime someone does puke in the car or cause any damage we should ask for their personal info. Tell them Uber will assess a flat $200 fee but if it's less then they could just pay us directly. Turn it in to Uber anyway but that way if it's more we have it for court. Just take a photo of their license.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Without friendship there is nothing? Casuale Haberdasher


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> There are no punitive damages in Small Claims Court. Other advice I think is valid.


There are no attorneys in small claims.
This post was mainly sarcastic IMO.
LAndreas , your small claims advice paragraph was correct.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Kripykreme
> I think many of us overlooked this little inconspicuous post (at least I did). I think what you sensed your biggest obstacle to be was getting the puker's name. We often forget that Uber's not a monolith, but made up of tons of little overworked people who interpret their rules differently (and maybe sometimes simply forget about them). So maybe in your case you may manage to get the puker's name simply by asking your local Uber manager. Give it a shot! (if you are in a market where Uber has a driver facing office, go over there today!)
> 
> Good luck! I hope this works out well for you, somehow!


Nobody mentioned anything about a "puker". He was threatening. In another case one drunk pulled on my steering wheel and more. I was told by Uber they could release their names but chose not to persue it. Whether they would actually do it I don't know, but after that I always perused that waybill quickly when enroute for a pick-up. The problem with these Uber pax is they still believe they're "anonymous" as if in a taxi.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Get an odor neutralizer such as cleaning products sold at pet stores that are used for dog urine, bile and crap. You can also use hydrogen peroxide and baking soda and soap. Google an enzymatic cleaner. Also needs to soak and then dry thoroughly. Good luck!


Product on amazon called anti icky poo works well.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> I'm curious what the charge would be?
> I once spoke to the police about this kind of thing and they basically said the rider did not break any law, so there is nothing to charge them with.
> I'm like.. why not consider it vandalism, destruction of property, or even something similar to graffiti (using puke as a palette?)...
> He said it's just a risk that comes with the territory. All cabs have to deal with it.
> ...


Just because it's not illegal doesn't mean they're not liable for the damages. All you really want is their info and a witness. It's not illegal to drive and have an accident but if you cause it you're still liable.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> There are no attorneys in small claims.
> This post was mainly sarcastic IMO.
> LAndreas , your small claims advice paragraph was correct.


You can have an attorney in small claims if you want. But you have to pay them. The amounts are too small for them to want to work on contingency for the most part.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Really pledge?? I wouldn't want to get in with my white suit and sit on your seats! I'm only used to cleaning dog bile on carpet- on occasion when I don't get the dog to the door in time and they hit the area rug. Blot it first, spray carpet cleaner for dogs, blot,repeat until stain is removed. And bile is stinky and yellow. Never had a problem but I guess a car might be quite different. There has to be a chemical/enzyme for vomit. This is 2015!


^^^
No, honestly... Haha!!!
The way that I do it leaves no oily residue. 
Follow it up by wiping down seats with a barely damp terry cloth towel... it takes everything off and makes it even more shiny. 
I get in with white shirts all the time, and never a stain.

ALSO.... using Pledge on your tires is a thousand times better than any tire prep that you can buy. 
Leaves a really nice kind of matte "glow" to the tires without any shiny barrio look. (I apologize now if I offended anybody with that last comment.)
Use a brush to work it into any company logos and things like that on the tire (or TYRE for those of you in the UK), and lightly buff. 
And it really does repel mud and all the crap you drive through and lasts for many car washes.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Kripykreme said:


> . May be i should go park my car with its vomit smell in front of their headquarters. This is really getting on my nerve.


That is a great idea. They hate publicity.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> No, honestly... Haha!!!
> The way that I do it leaves no oily residue.
> Follow it up by wiping down seats with a barely damp terry cloth towel... it takes everything off and makes it even more shiny.
> ...


You should do cleaning commercials, where did you get this idea? Is this some old fashioned remedy? I will have to read that pledge can. My mother used to use that all the time on her wood furniture but it seemed to attract more dust. So I take it you don't use lexol on your leather seats, just pledge inside and out


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Without friendship there is nothing? Casuale Haberdasher


POST # 119 /CityGirl : Correctomundo!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Vomiting at the smell of vomit is theoretically a survival mechanism. As a caveman you probably all ate the same food at the same time. If it was bad or poisonous and made one person sick it was better to have everyone immediately empty their stomachs.


Fascinating! More of this ^^^


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

Hasn't anybody ever heard of Scotch Guard fabric protector? It works great and allows most any stain to be washed off. But you need to spray it on BEFORE someone pukes!

I'd find a Servicemaster carpet cleaning outfit… they can use their steam cleaner attachment to clean that door panel. I used to buy some pretty dirty cars at the auction and they had my detail business from day one...

If you file a small claims action against the unknown rider also sue Uber, Travis and everybody else in the company hierarchy. Once they are served they will likely pay your damages. I'd also call your insurance company… tell 'em a friend of a friend puked in your car and damaged it… that's why you have insurance.

Finally … I'm sorry to say this but there sure seems to be a lot of victims on this board but not a lot of problem solvers unless problem solving involves four letter rants against Uber, Lyft, Sidecar and anyone else in the ride share biz. Don't like it? Move on for God's sake.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I didn't know Servicemaster cleaned car interiors- thanks for posting.


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

Yep… I think many will do it… just ask.

I live in a small town and the franchise here never turned down any work. My dealer had it's own detail crew but I always sent out the really nasty one's to Servicemaster. I once bought an '87 Taurus that a farmer used to haul his hogs! My wife was really excited about driving THAT car!


----------



## Boopboopadoop (Apr 3, 2015)

Kripykreme said:


> Why should i go through my insurance?
> 
> This happened while the passenger was in the car and i was taking them home. Uber insurance should cover this.
> 
> I lost a half of a day from my day job. Uber should pay for my lost wages too.


----------



## Boopboopadoop (Apr 3, 2015)

That smell isn't from the puker. It's the stench of working for Uber. And nothing but QUITTING can get it out.


----------



## Boopboopadoop (Apr 3, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Sounds like the stages of grief.
> 
> First is Denial. You deny the math and really think you're making money.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boopboopadoop (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you, Taxi Driver! Hilarious and soooo true!


----------



## Boopboopadoop (Apr 3, 2015)

That awful smell in your car? It's the smell of desperation.

This thread is utterly absurd. We've heard about everything from cleaning solutions to no-win lawsuits, car repair costs, lost wages, insurance, and puke bags. 

And while you're all commiserating about your smelly vehicles and dashed dreams, Uber is laughing all the way to the bank.

WAKE UP PEOPLE and smell the TRUTH.

How about a real solution? QUITTING UBER!!!


----------



## UberPax713 (Apr 9, 2015)

There's no way in hell vomit can destroy your car like that and you did everything to clean up. Stop being America's Next Top Model and get your hands dirty. There's plenty of products out there that fix that up. This is one of those "But I didn't sign up for this" type of threads.


----------



## loki (Nov 28, 2014)

Your option is to pay to get it cleaned. By driving an Uber car you are effectively your own business. Welcome to the world of owning a business and all risks that go with it. You won't win in court, even small claims court even if you could get the pax info. You willingly let them into your vehicle for a for profit transaction and they got sick. If it ever did see the inside of a court you've waited this long to fix it and the defendants could claim you were negligent in getting it fixed in a timely manner. You have no case either against Uber or the pax. The sooner you realize that and get your car cleaned the better off you'll be.

Your post reflects an attitude common with Uber drivers that aren't professional drivers. Business has risks and this is one of those risks. You need to be liquid enough to get it fixed in the first place and potentially get reimbursed rather than letting it set in.


----------



## loki (Nov 28, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> Well LAndreas if this makes you feel better. And who the **** are you to judge someones credibility?
> 
> "Uber will be netting about $2 billion on $10 billion gross revenue. "
> 
> And they can't give the guy $200.00 to pay for that disgusting mess.


That net is the EBITDA. After that's factored they are still bleeding money at a pretty good clip. That's one reason the need to keep doing these big rounds. The investments are basically debt and some of the early stage players want to cash out. They are far from turning a profit and are still in the rapid growth stage where the income feeds the growth. That sort of burn rate is expected but to say the company is profitable is far from the mark.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

loki said:


> Your option is to pay to get it cleaned. By driving an Uber car you are effectively your own business. Welcome to the world of owning a business and all risks that go with it. You won't win in court, even small claims court even if you could get the pax info.


Why is the OP being an IC prevent him from being successful in court? Just because a big corporation wouldn't waste time/money on legal fees to fight something like this, doesn't mean OP shouldn't and wouldn't be successful while at it. Please prove to us that the OP would not be successful instead of just saying so.



loki said:


> You willingly let them into your vehicle for a for profit transaction and they got sick. If it ever did see the inside of a court you've waited this long to fix it and the defendants could claim you were negligent in getting it fixed in a timely manner.


The defendants will not be successful with that answer especially when the OP can respond that he took the time to try to get in contact with the defendant while at the sametime trying to secure a cheap enough quote which is reasonable.



loki said:


> You have no case either against Uber or *the pax.* The sooner you realize that and get your car cleaned the better off you'll be.


That would be because????



loki said:


> Your post reflects an attitude common with Uber drivers that aren't professional drivers. Business has risks and this is one of those risks. You need to be liquid enough to get it fixed in the first place and potentially get reimbursed rather than letting it set in.


The only risk to the OP here is the time and money spent to resolve this in the courts (and with a place to fix his car), but that does not imply at all that he doesn't or will not deserve to be compensated for it.

djino


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberPax713 said:


> There's no way in hell vomit can destroy your car like that and you did everything to clean up. Stop being America's Next Top Model and get your hands dirty. There's plenty of products out there that fix that up. This is one of those "But I didn't sign up for this" type of threads.


We didn't sign up for that! This ain't the ER, it's a ride!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Million Miler said:


> Hasn't anybody ever heard of Scotch Guard fabric protector? It works great and allows most any stain to be washed off. But you need to spray it on BEFORE someone pukes!


Toxic chemicals to keep bodily fluids from sticking... Exposure to all this risk for how many cents per mile?


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 32 /Huberis : Excellent thought
> Keystone Stater! Especially
> if Kripykreme was able to Convince
> LEOs that PAX were uncooperative after
> ...


I read through all 8 pages of this thread and you are the only one that mentioned this potential problem. I'm not sure how Uber would handle this but the $40 cash "tip" could be either considered to be a partial payment towards the maximum puker reimbursement OR might be considered to be a negogiated payment in full of the damage, which would really suck. I am pretty sure that I read a prior post on this forum where that had happened to someone for accepting a small amount of cash, and I remember thinking at the time that in the case of an Uber puker that I would need to refuse the cash and tell the person that Uber will be charging their account for the damage. I have also read elsewhere on this forum that while the max reimbursement for puke damage is $200, for UberX it is limited to $100. So in the case of an X driver accepting a $40 cash "tip" for the damage, Uber might refuse to pay anything further, or they might pay $100 - $40 = $60? The OP hopefully is not running a $33k car for X but maybe so, if all Uber agreed to pay him was $100. And if they get wind of the $40 cash paid by the pax they might even adjust that amount downward?


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> I read through all 8 pages of this thread and you are the only one that mentioned this potential problem. I'm not sure how Uber would handle this but the $40 cash "tip" could be either considered to be a partial payment towards the maximum puker reimbursement OR might be considered to be a negogiated payment in full of the damage, which would really suck. I am pretty sure that I read a prior post on this forum where that had happened to someone for accepting a small amount of cash, and I remember thinking at the time that in the case of an Uber puker that I would need to refuse the cash and tell the person that Uber will be charging their account for the damage. I have also read elsewhere on this forum that while the max reimbursement for puke damage is $200, for UberX it is limited to $100. So in the case of an X driver accepting a $40 cash "tip" for the damage, Uber might refuse to pay anything further, or they might pay $100 - $40 = $60? The OP hopefully is not running a $33k car for X but maybe so, if all Uber agreed to pay him was $100. And if they get wind of the $40 cash paid by the pax they might even adjust that amount downward?


I think its been clear throughout the 8 pages that the OP isn't satisfied with $100 reembursement via Uber for a $1200 repair.

The only way he can get a better outcome is pursing it via small claims (against the PAX).

djino


----------



## UberPax713 (Apr 9, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> We didn't sign up for that! This ain't the ER, it's a ride!


None of us sign up thinking "Oh, it won't happen to me" but truth is it's going to happen sooner or later you keep playing with fire. As they say ignorance is not an excuse. If you're going to work that crowd at least do what you can to prevent a mess, have an emergency clean up kit in the trunk, or both.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

loki said:


> Your option is to pay to get it cleaned. By driving an Uber car you are effectively your own business. Welcome to the world of owning a business and all risks that go with it. You won't win in court, even small claims court even if you could get the pax info. You willingly let them into your vehicle for a for profit transaction and they got sick.


So... If I check into a hotel room, and during the night I thrash the room. Put a hole in the bathroom door, clog the toilet, smash the bathroom mirror. The damages I caused to the hotel room are about $1,000. I don't have to pay for any damages because the hotel "willingly let me into their room for a for profit transaction?"

Cool!!


----------



## loki (Nov 28, 2014)

dmiller227 said:


> So... If I check into a hotel room, and during the night I thrash the room. Put a hole in the bathroom door, clog the toilet, smash the bathroom mirror. The damages I caused to the hotel room are about $1,000. I don't have to pay for any damages because the hotel "willingly let me into their room for a for profit transaction?"
> 
> Cool!!


Drop the passive aggressive, hyperbolic spiel. If you trash the room, it's a criminal act, intentional damage of property. Getting sick in the room or in his car is not illegal. Unpleasant but not against the law.

Uber drivers are in the service business. The only reason you have a gig is because of the pax. Part of the drawback of driving for a living is getting people in the car you don't like, don't like the smell of or think they are drunk. Too bad, that's what the gig is.

The OP's biggest problem isn't the puke in the back of his car. It's the depreciation of that asset, even without the puke that's going to cost him (and most other UberX style TNC drivers) in the long run.


----------



## loki (Nov 28, 2014)

djino said:


> That would be because????


There isn't a small claims judge that would give him a grand for puke in a car. First, there's not a grand worth of damage to the car. Just because one dealer give you an estimate that doesn't mean that's what it costs. Defendant argues there were much less expensive, just as effective ways to clean it.

Second, the plaintiff didn't act to minimize the damage. Instead of getting it cleaned right way, he chose to drive around with hardened puke in his car. His actions or in this case inaction compounded the problem and potentially lead to more damage.

As for suing Uber, that's comedy gold right there. Uber most certainly has a clause (or several) that either hold harmless or require binding arbitration. And getting a subpoena to disclose the identity of the pax, good luck with that. It's not a criminal matter so a police report isn't going to help. He'd have to go before a judge and request it, which based on what and how the OP has posted will require he hire an attorney. It doesn't sound like he knows how to do it. That's going to be a couple grand, easy. Then when Uber's legal team crushes the request like a bug it's going to be more to attempt to take it further. That and the original alleged damage amount is likely going to be over the small claims amount.

Bottom line, he got $140 to fix it. If that were my car, for $140 I could fix it and still have $100 or so left for a nice dinner...


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

loki said:


> There isn't a small claims judge that would give him a grand for puke in a car. First, there's not a grand worth of damage to the car.


The Judge isn't an expert on that and can't just come to that conclusion (I guess you really do not have much experience in court procedure). That would require evidence and/or testimony from an expert to counter the plantiffs evidence (the quote/invoice OP would bring to court) is an extreme over estimate on repairs.



loki said:


> Just because one dealer give you an estimate that doesn't mean that's what it costs. Defendant argues there were much less expensive, just as effective ways to clean it.


FYI, if you read all of the OP's post, you'd see he posted getting more than one estimate as I state later...

This is the reason OP would follow the order I stated in a post earlier in this thread. 1) Contact Uber to get PAX info 2) If Uber will not volunteer this info, OP goes to the police/court to request an order to serve Uber for PAX info and then Uber provides PAX info 3) OP contacts PAX and says "Due to the incident that occured on (such date) when you were in my vehicle, I had purchased and applied certain clearner to remove the smell/stain from my vehicle unsuccessfully. I had taken my vehicle to a professional, and they have indicated that the only way to repair the damange is to get (repairs) done and it will cost this much. Are you willing to reemburse me for the repairs to my vehicle".

At that point the PAX would have had a chance to request the OP get an additional quote, though chances are, the PAX will not accept the OPs call. In otherwords the defedant's argument that there are less expensive options is without merit and is less valid after the fact as the repairs to the vehicle would occur after failed attempts to contact the PAX or failed attempts to come to a resolution on a reembursement for repairs.



loki said:


> Second, the plaintiff didn't act to minimize the damage. Instead of getting it cleaned right way, he chose to drive around with hardened puke in his car. His actions or in this case inaction compounded the problem and potentially lead to more damage.


I guess you failed to read everything stated by the OP in this thread. See a prior post of his below.....



Kripykreme said:


> I am at ford dealer looking at $900 repair bill. Uber would only pay me $100. * I already spend more than that this morning to have car cleaned and detailed. The smell is still there.*
> Ford dealer has stated that the door trim has to be replaced as it is permanently stained.


And in case you missed the post that he did get a second quote as he mentioned here...



Kripykreme said:


> I was able to get another estimate from another dealer. Still ain't pretty.
> Expense so far-
> 3 car washes- I still can't get all of the vomit out of the clear coat. --$30
> 1 detail- interior still smells like vomit- $100 (exterior wash, carpet washed and seat cleaned).--- $100
> ...





loki said:


> As for suing Uber, that's comedy gold right there. Uber most certainly has a clause (or several) that either hold harmless or require binding arbitration.


We are in agreement on that point. I don't think anyone in this thread in response to the OP is suggesting he sue Uber. The only involvement needed from Uber is to obtain the PAX info so that the OP can file suit against the appropriate party.



loki said:


> And getting a subpoena to disclose the identity of the pax, good luck with that. It's not a criminal matter so a police report isn't going to help. He'd have to go before a judge and request it, which based on what and how the OP has posted will require he hire an attorney.


You may very well be correct here, but I still do not see how the OP could not be successful if steps are followed correctly to obtain the PAX info. Granted, it could take time, but if things are done correctly (which can be done without an attorney), I fail to see what obsticle the OP would face.



loki said:


> It doesn't sound like he knows how to do it. That's going to be a couple grand, easy. Then when Uber's legal team crushes the request like a bug it's going to be more to attempt to take it further. That and the original alleged damage amount is likely going to be over the small claims amount.


Granted, the OP may not have much experience in following proper steps here, but the information is out there to prepare himself with if there is a will to seek justice.

There is no incentive for Uber's legal team to "crush" a request like this if there is legal merit. If anything, a refusal on this would be more of a PR nightmare for Uber. So I fail to see why they would put much energy/time/money/resources in trying to stop such a request. All Uber would really want to avoid is providing information to a third party about a client of theirs (the Uber Rider), but if there is just cause for it (Driver provides evidence of damages to Uber resulting from Uber trip with Rider and is seeking damages against Rider and Driver has taken appropriate steps (seeking legal order) to get this information from Uber), then I don't see why its in Uber's interest to refuse to provide that information at that point.

And I believe the limit is $5K for small claims, is it not? Even if the damages were for more than $5K, if the OP was successful, he would still be awarded the maximum of $5K.

djino


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Kripykreme said:


> I am at ford dealer looking at $900 repair bill. Uber would only pay me $100. I already spend more than that this morning to have car cleaned and detailed. The smell is still there.
> 
> Ford dealer has stated that the door trim has to be replaced as it is permanently stained.
> 
> How do i file a claim against the passenger and Uber. Anyone has taken uber to court before?


As an independent contractor your claim is probably against the riders, not Uber. The riders are responsible for all damages and costs for which they are responsible for.
Uber's reimbursement and then charging the riders cc is just an accomodation to help both parties move through the thousands of these small incidents that occur.
The hard part may be the time involved to get this resolved, This is different from the time spent actually fixing the problem.
You may get the passenger information by simply asking for it or you may have to compel the appropriate parties to give it up.
If you did not follow Uber procedure(s) this could get more difficult. Just remember the culpable parties are the passengers, not Uber.
It sounds like you are unfortunately in a position of paying the $1000 to get it all fixed and going back to work, and then spending the next six months on your claim against the passengers. Good Luck in your travels.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Kripykreme said:


> While I am still moping over death of my new car smell and door.
> 
> I hope Uber will step up and make things right.
> 
> ...


file police report. get lawyer. the uber knows how to contact the pax. get money through small claims court. in my opinion he vandalized your car.


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

Quick update.

Uber has been trying to contact me while I was on my business trip.

1. James River- the insurance company- stated that the claim has to be over $1k since deductible is $1k. So I can't file insurance claim with uber insurance.

2. Uber I am still trying to get hold of.

But this is frustrating at best.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Kripykreme said:


> Quick update.
> 
> Uber has been trying to contact me while I was on my business trip.
> 
> ...


"We've got your back 100%." -UberBullshit


----------



## Boopboopadoop (Apr 3, 2015)

OMG. Estimates. Insurance. Frustration.

And you STILL want to drive for these bastards?

Good luck.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

loki said:


> Drop the passive aggressive, hyperbolic spiel. If you trash the room, it's a criminal act, intentional damage of property. Getting sick in the room or in his car is not illegal. Unpleasant but not against the law.
> 
> Uber drivers are in the service business. The only reason you have a gig is because of the pax. Part of the drawback of driving for a living is getting people in the car you don't like, don't like the smell of or think they are drunk. Too bad, that's what the gig is.
> 
> The OP's biggest problem isn't the puke in the back of his car. It's the depreciation of that asset, even without the puke that's going to cost him (and most other UberX style TNC drivers) in the long run.


He isn't asking for criminal charges against him, he is asking that he is compensated for the mess. Your argument is wrong based on "throw up" is a common and everyday life expectancy. PAX poor decision making created this mess. The driver is to take the PAX from a pick up to a drop off location. Damage to your car with toxic up chuck is not part of the normal "wear and tear" of driving for Uber. Once you realize thaat, you will get he has a claim and should jump all over it to get compensated for it.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

OCBob said:


> He isn't asking for criminal charges against him, he is asking that he is compensated for the mess. Your argument is wrong based on "throw up" is a common and everyday life expectancy. PAX poor decision making created this mess. The driver is to take the PAX from a pick up to a drop off location. Damage to your car with toxic up chuck is not part of the normal "wear and tear" of driving for Uber. Once you realize thaat, you will get he has a claim and should jump all over it to get compensated for it.


I would have handled it like any accident or fender bender in his situation. Call in the police, they take down names and contact info, not damage. That would place the pax in the car and accountable. Then I would go clean the car at a car wash, do through the Uber protocol see what they cover etc.

If the smell goes away, the stain comes out in the wash, you are done. If not, clearly you would have more work to do. The downside is going to court takes time and energy. This is part of the downside to using your own car. Fact is, if you are working a lot, beating up your car, hell a lot of people are going to take that money and rather than replace the fabrick, they will pocket the cash.

Don't be too attached to your car being pristine if you are a serious driver, you have bigger concerns. It almost doesn't belong to you anymore - you have loaned it to Travis. Keep it running efficiently, keep it clean, stains are going to happen for some people.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Don't be too attached to your car being pristine if you are a serious driver, you have bigger concerns.


Disagree. Having a clean car is one of the biggest assets you have as a driver. (!!!) It IS the product.

I agree that it doesn't have to be showroom quality, but vomit stains are a bit extreme.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Disagree. Having a clean car is one of the biggest assets you have as a driver. It IS the product.


Then be prepared to really work hard to maintain that. Don't expect Uber to be much use. That is reasonable, but then a person would simply need to involve the police and get a report as I see it. That is fine, nothing wrong with that decision.

It costs time and energy and when the car is worked on, you wont have it to make money.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> hanging in there
> 
> $200 (cleaning), $250 (damage) across categories.


Then why did he only get a $100 reimbursement from Uber? Clearly the damage should have warranted the "maximum reimbursement"according to Uber policy.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> Then why did he only get a $100 reimbursement from Uber? Clearly the damage should have warranted the "maximum reimbursement"according to Uber policy.


Seems he should get the 200 for cleaning AND the 250 for damage for the parts that can't be cleaned and must be replaced.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> That's a damn shame.
> 
> Uber's expected to make $10 *Billion* this year and we're out here dealing with this crap making peanuts and destroying our cars.
> 
> The madness has to stop.


I agree, how do we stop it when drivers are signing up in droves?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

J. D. said:


> I agree, how do we stop it when drivers are signing up in droves?


It's going to be the same as pawn shops and title loan companies. Everyone will know they're ripoffs, but some will be desperate enough to still go through with it.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I would have handled it like any accident or fender bender in his situation. Call in the police, they take down names and contact info, not damage. That would place the pax in the car and accountable. Then I would go clean the car at a car wash, do through the Uber protocol see what they cover etc.
> 
> If the smell goes away, the stain comes out in the wash, you are done. If not, clearly you would have more work to do. The downside is going to court takes time and energy. This is part of the downside to using your own car. Fact is, if you are working a lot, beating up your car, hell a lot of people are going to take that money and rather than replace the fabrick, they will pocket the cash.
> 
> Don't be too attached to your car being pristine if you are a serious driver, you have bigger concerns. It almost doesn't belong to you anymore - you have loaned it to Travis. Keep it running efficiently, keep it clean, stains are going to happen for some people.


OC:
The police only need to be called if the pax doesn't give up their legal identity. Otherwise the officer might be polite, maybe not. You might not make it past even getting it dispatched. Now all of this is a mute point if the pax so much as raises their voice...then call 911.
One last caveat. The Uber account holder which may be different than the actual pax is ultimately responsible for any and all damages...err...except any black eyes you get. That's all on the actual pax.
Happy driving.
Flash


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

flashgordonnc said:


> OC:
> The police only need to be called if the pax doesn't give up their legal identity. Otherwise the officer might be polite, maybe not. You might not make it past even getting it dispatched. Now all of this is a mute point if the pax so much as raises their voice...then call 911.
> One last caveat. The Uber account holder which may be different than the actual pax is ultimately responsible for any and all damages...err...except any black eyes you get. That's all on the actual pax.
> Happy driving.
> Flash


Well, I drive taxi. I collect 100 bucks on the spot. If there is any resistance in paying, I quickly call the police in. I have never, ever had a problem getting a police officer on the scene. I must say, my personal experience is quite a bit different in that regard. If I call the police..... it is simply because I am having difficulty or resistance. As far as puke damage goes, As soon as I get paid, I am off and running to a car wash with shampoo. If shit gets inside the doors (which has never happened with me) we have a mechanic to rip it apart.

I would assume, the typical Uber pax is not going to give up their identity to an Uber driver for the simple reason they would claim that Uber already has their ID, which they do. Everything already goes through Uber as it is, I find it very hard to believe that they will want to give up their info.

Again, with me, there is resistance and I'm only seeking $100 in this case. In such a circumstance, I do not leave with any intention of taking the person to small claims court. Zero. The options are the hundred for cleanup and time wasted or a citation for public drunkenness. It is that simple it has only failed me once.

If Uber has your ID and you pay everything for Uber, why would you give a driver your info? This is not the real world.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> *It was supposed to be a 10 minute ride, but I made it in 6*.


I know how you feel. I picked up a 20 something young man yesterday who smelled like his cats had used his clothes as a litter box and then put them on again the next day.  I took very shallow breaths and tried not to breathe through my nose at all the whole 15 minute ride there! As soon as he got out, I opened all the windows for the next mile...even though it was chilly out! Too bad we can't leave anonymous 'feedback' for them when we rate them!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I know how you feel. I picked up a 20 something young man yesterday who smelled like his cats had used his clothes as a litter box and then put them on again the next day.  I took very shallow breaths and tried not to breathe through my nose at all the whole 15 minute ride there! As soon as he got out, I opened all the windows for the next mile...even though it was chilly out! Too bad we can't leave anonymous 'feedback' for them when we rate them!


I feel your pain. We have had cat piss people over the years. Pure torture. It has been a long time thankfully. We had to shut a couple of them off. You can not have drivers driving with their heads out the window, eyes watering, yet it really can be that powerful. The worst is when it is combined with very heavy cigarette smoke. The last one we had along those lines was cut off after a buddy of mine had the guy for ten minutes and after the ride had to go home, change his clothes and take a shower. This was a driver who is middle of the road tolerant of that kind of thing, I had the dude a couple of times, could barely see straight.

Torture.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Kripykreme said:


> Quick update.
> 
> Uber has been trying to contact me while I was on my business trip.
> 
> ...


So I suppose its your plan to see if you can get a higher reembursement from Uber? I think you are going down the wrong path there, but good luck to you. Several of us listed out steps that you should follow, but if you would rather stay on present course, let us know how it turns out.

djino


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Kripykreme said:


> Anyone interested in buying a slightly smelly C-Max energi?
> 
> I paid over $33k for the car. It smells like dead body now.
> 
> Come on Uber- why stop responding to my emails.


Uber is a partner of 20%. Why not send them 20% of the vomit you collected?


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

dandy driver said:


> Uber is a partner of 20%. Why not send them 20% of the vomit you collected?


Since they are the payment processer, in theory, they'd have to go collect 20% of the vomit themselves.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> Then why did he only get a $100 reimbursement from Uber? Clearly the damage should have warranted the "maximum reimbursement"according to Uber policy.


----------



## loki (Nov 28, 2014)

OCBob said:


> He isn't asking for criminal charges against him, he is asking that he is compensated for the mess. Your argument is wrong based on "throw up" is a common and everyday life expectancy. PAX poor decision making created this mess. The driver is to take the PAX from a pick up to a drop off location. *Damage to your car with toxic up chuck is not part of the normal "wear and tear" of driving for Uber*. Once you realize thaat, you will get he has a claim and should jump all over it to get compensated for it.


This is where most UberX drivers fail in the service business. They don't realize that it is a service business and have placed personal assets into that business. You're in the ride business. You aren't sharing anything. Driving drunk people having them vomit is absolutely a hazard and should be expected. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's not likely to happen.


----------



## loki (Nov 28, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I would have handled it like any accident or fender bender in his situation. Call in the police, they take down names and contact info, not damage. That would place the pax in the car and accountable. Then I would go clean the car at a car wash, do through the Uber protocol see what they cover etc.
> 
> If the smell goes away, the stain comes out in the wash, you are done. If not, clearly you would have more work to do. The downside is going to court takes time and energy. This is part of the downside to using your own car. Fact is, if you are working a lot, beating up your car, hell a lot of people are going to take that money and rather than replace the fabrick, they will pocket the cash.
> 
> Don't be too attached to your car being pristine if you are a serious driver, you have bigger concerns. It almost doesn't belong to you anymore - you have loaned it to Travis. Keep it running efficiently, keep it clean, stains are going to happen for some people.


I don't believe for a minute that a police officer has helped you extort an arbitrary fee for what is a non criminal act. There is nothing you can do legally to compel the pax to remain at the scene.


----------



## Uber Cancel (May 1, 2015)

This is why I stopped driving at night.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

loki said:


> I don't believe for a minute that a police officer has helped you extort an arbitrary fee for what is a non criminal act. There is nothing you can do legally to compel the pax to remain at the scene.


Look up the laws concerning disorderly conduct. I had a pax once, drunk out of his mind get sick in the car. He refused to pay the cleanup fee. I called the police.

The police gave him a choice of paying the fee or facing a fine for drunk and disorderly conduct and something else I can't remember the second fine. It would have come out to over $500 in fines. At $100 for a cleanup fee, that is half of what a local bus company charges for people who get sick. The rates are published, they are not arbitrary.

As far as making a pax remain on the scene...... you are assuming they are even able to leave the scene. For one, as soon as someone pukes in my car, the car comes to a halt. I do not keep driving them to the destination. The ride is over. Second, you are assuming they can even walk on their own two feet.

If you don't think I can't call the police after a drunk gets sick in my taxi you are completely wrong. I can have them collect their name, their info, I can have them document the damage. I can ask for a report be made. The person if intoxicated, is VERY much at risk for being charged with disorderly conduct. Look it up. If you don't think it is an option, you are wrong. Then when all that is said and done, if need be, I could take the pax to small claims court, present a bill for a professional cleaning which is likely to be more than $100. I would have a police report to back up my claim.

You can call it what you like, extortion or what: It is a fair deal. I am not here to clean up people's vomit which is a biohazard.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

loki

"In Pennsylvania, a person commits the crime of public drunkenness by appearing so intoxicated (by alcohol or drugs) in public that the person poses a danger to him or herself, to property, or of annoying others. So, a drunken person who is threatening to fight others in a bar could be convicted of public drunkenness. (18 Pa. Con. Stat. § 5505.)"

http://www.criminaldefenselawyer.com/resources/disorderly-conduct-pennsylvania.htm

It is considered a crime Loki, if the offender endangers or inconveniences other people. Would you rather I charge these people nothing to clean up their puke, but call the police every time they damage my car and inconvenience me? Would that be the better solution?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

loki said:


> Drop the passive aggressive, hyperbolic spiel. If you trash the room, it's a criminal act, intentional damage of property. Getting sick in the room or in his car is not illegal. Unpleasant but not against the law.
> 
> Uber drivers are in the service business. The only reason you have a gig is because of the pax. Part of the drawback of driving for a living is getting people in the car you don't like, don't like the smell of or think they are drunk. Too bad, that's what the gig is.
> 
> The OP's biggest problem isn't the puke in the back of his car. It's the depreciation of that asset, even without the puke that's going to cost him (and most other UberX style TNC drivers) in the long run.


If I sense a pax is in any danger of puking, they aren't getting in my car. If they aren't able to walk, need to be carried, they aren't getting in my car. If they are in that kind of state, they simply aren't fit for travel and need to stay put for a while, or they need medical treatment from a trained professional. As a driver at night, yes people getting sick in the car is unavoidable in no way does that make it acceptable behavior - ever.

As for smell: Body odor, even heavy body odor, I can deal with that. However, if they smell of feces or extreme smoke....... if I need to take the car out of commission to clean it and air it out......... I even had a guy leave a skid mark once........ That is not acceptable. Is it part of the job? Apparently. That doesn't make it acceptable and they can damn well be turned down. In fifteen years of doing this, that amounts to 3 people I have refused service to.

Loki , you are either a saint, a most patient man, don't actually drive much or never at night. The job is livery driver not doormat.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> What would be your claim against Uber? You went onto their platform, they provided you a lead, you decided to pursue the lead and offer your services to the puker. The contract for the rendering of transportation services, from which the damages arose, is between you and the puker.
> 
> The puker is your only realistic counterparty. Try to preserve the waybill of that trip, you'll need it to compel Uber to divulge the puker's full name and contact info. The sum is small, so this will be a small claims court case. You'll need the court to get Uber to reveal the puker (they will not do it without cover from a court order, because otherwise they open themselves up to legal action from the puker who would have a claim that Uber violated privacy rules & regulations).
> 
> Once you've got the puker's name, it'll be standard small claims procedure: serve the puker, try to settle (small amount, may be willing to), if not be sure to appear in court because puker may likely fail to show and you get a default judgment.


All you need to do is file a claim with James river insurance company. The deductible is 1000, but there have been cases where uber will pay it.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> All you need to do is file a claim with James river insurance company. The deductible is 1000, but there have been cases where uber will pay it.


Hard to imagine why they would pay out or cover beyond what they might charge a pax. This is why drivers are labeled independent contractors. That notion is in debate obviously. I've heard of Uber covering damage to a driver's car when the pax opened it onto oncoming traffic. Even that surprised me.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

who'd ever thought a discussion about puke would stretch nine pages


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Lidman said:


> who'd ever thought a discussion about puke would stretch nine pages


A person could only dream something like this could be possible. Now thanks to a certain technology company, the unthinkable can be puked out of the mouths of people far and wide,


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lidman said:


> who'd ever thought a discussion about puke would stretch nine pages


I'm not surprised. We had 20 pages on water.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Lidman said:


> who'd ever thought a discussion about puke would stretch nine pages


It is what some of us fear most.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well if you referring to the fear of your vehicle being puked on, always look for signs like, hiccupping, "i need to open a window", belching, and best of of them all "silence". of course there's been many of discussion about the aftermath of puke, but I think there should be more discussion on "preventation of puke" i'm sure there's been some comments about them that I missed, however I'll reiterate some just in case:

always have plastic bags, pull over if you think someone is going to retch it up, avoid speed bumps and wicked turns, and im sure others could add more to this.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm not surprised. We had 20 pages on water.


I think there should be a ten page discussion on serving pax orea cookies.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

I may have already posted this, but looking for it in 10 pages of puke is just not my thing right now, so here it is again: I had a PAX fill a 13 gallon trash bag with puke. There was enough plastic left, fortunately, to tie a knot at the top. I can't imagine what nearly 13 gallons would have looked like all over the interior of a Benz.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

I am headed to CVS for barf bags tomorrow. Maybe by boat in this weather
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

loki said:


> This is where most UberX drivers fail in the service business. They don't realize that it is a service business and have placed personal assets into that business. You're in the ride business. You aren't sharing anything. Driving drunk people having them vomit is absolutely a hazard and should be expected. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's not likely to happen.


I have well over 1000 rides and many are late at night. I have had one upchucker that made it outside before he did his deed inside my vehicle. No way do I need to expect that type of behavior in my vehicle. I do know it can happen and when it does, it will be costly for the PAX. You can play games of "Oh well, that is part of my job" as I will see my percentage of .001% chance of it happening and know that you are full of shit. You clean it up with a towel, vacuum and shampoo and I might do the same but I am getting a minimum of $200-$250 for the mess. If anyone took this to small claims court, they would win easily. No judge would for an instance think it is expected and normal behavior to do this in a hired car.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

groovyguru said:


> I may have already posted this, but looking for it in 10 pages of puke is just not my thing right now, so here it is again: I had a PAX fill a 13 gallon trash bag with puke. There was enough plastic left, fortunately, to tie a knot at the top. I can't imagine what nearly 13 gallons would have looked like all over the interior of a Benz.


Loxi says, "no biggie. Clean it up and keep Ubering on and don't ask to be compensated."


----------



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

Just to give guys an update.

Uber came through.

1. They will pay all of the damages- $610 ($520 in repairs+ $90 i spend to detail the car- carpet/paint/etc). 
2. They collected about $250 from the passenger. The rest will come from their insurance.

The damage to inside the car was not as extensive. But still required one of the trim panel to be replaced and electrical wiring to be cleaned. I am still amazed on how the puke got inside some of the connectors. But the car is like new now.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Kripykreme said:


> Just to give guys an update.
> 
> Uber came through.
> 
> ...


Good news!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy to hear this!


----------



## UberGemini (Jun 4, 2015)

Very gross. Did Uber give you good support or was it a real hardship?


----------



## AKhBX4 (Jun 2, 2015)

^ update is 3 posts up.


----------



## john wick (Jun 28, 2015)

Kripykreme said:


> While I am still moping over death of my new car smell and door.
> 
> I hope Uber will step up and make things right.
> 
> ...


Thats y i never pick up after 9pm. If they r drunk...i say bye bye b4 they get in


----------

